# Rules for the Zoo Trips Forum



## Arachnopets (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your interest in sharing your experiences and observations with our members!

In addition to our general forum rules, there are specific additions for this forum explicitly:

Any photos taken from zoo trips, museums, drive-through jungles, captive situations, fenced preserves should go in this forum.

Any questions, feel free to ask any member of the AB team.

Thanks!


----------

